# Cartridge/Stylus Opinions for Technics SL-Q300



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

This turntable has been in the family since new. When I received the turntable, I used a Beringer phono preamp to record some folk music for my mother. As I was switching records, I noticed a dust ball on the stylus. So I pulled out the cartridge, gently removed the dust and noticed the stylus was bent. So I left it until I could scrounge up some cash for another stylus.

I ordered a direct replacement for the Technics cartridge. Well, after discussing a record I found in another thread, I pulled the cartridge out of the boom and noticed a name and P/N that made me smack my head... It has an audio-technica at112ep. Yes, I'm an idiot.

My questions are:

Should I use this cartridge and buy another stylus?
Should I find an original cartridge?
Buy another brand completely?

It does actually sound ok through the preamp with the bent stylus and cartridge, but I'd like to correct the bent stylus. Its around $40 for the replacement audio-technica stylus, but another $30 or $40 wouldn't matter if I can improve the sound. I'm not parting with this table unless it breaks, so until then, I really don't want to buy another table.

Also, I need to figure out what type of connector is actually used for the ground. However, I've been thinking about soldering a permanent connection. The info I have found are not the correct cables. This one is similar to a 3.5MM stereo jack. I remember the original ground cable; it looked like a banana plug tip.


----------



## BillOquin (Feb 4, 2012)

Depending on the amount of vinyl you listen to, I would say, buy the $40.00 stylus for the time being. I know that a bent stylus may cause additional scratches on the album surface. There are plenty of higher quality cartridges out there and many are well worth the money but unless you are listening with an ear and an intent to separate and distinguish nuances in Bach, Beethoven, etc, etc. I believe you would be happy with the simple replacement.

Hope this helps. BTW, I have an old Technics SL-M2 with a $65.00 P-Mount cartridge that sounds incredible! Well it did before my wife cleaned it and pulled the stylus clean out!! I too won't part with it even though a part of me wants to!


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'm glad you pointed out that the stylus I have can damage my vinyl. I'm not looking for the best quality and do not play often. I am going to reproduce my mothers folk music for her in a digital format. They are her albums, so no infringment  


I'm happy listening through the Paradigm monitors I have and an older Technics reciever, even with the bent stylus. It lack a preamp, so I'm using the Berihger. I have a few other receivers with phono preamps/grounds. Would I be better off with one of those untill I build my valve amp?

And just to get my tight wallet a chance to speak up, could I tweak the sylus staight? I really need to study this. I don't even know how to tell the type of stylus or if its any good lol.

Thanks again for you help


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

A bent stylus is probably not repairable! Replace the stylus assembly and save yourself from damaging any valuable/irreplaceable vinyl.


----------

